# Polaris Ranger Shifting Problems



## ccm131313 (Jul 12, 2009)

OK 2coolers I need your help again... I have a 2007 700 XP Polaris Ranger and I'm having trouble shifting gears once it cranks?!?!? It's revving higher than usual and to switch gears I have to turn it off switch gears and then crank again. Anyone have any experience with this on there bike?!?!?! Thanks in advance!!:cheers:


----------



## joe h (Jul 3, 2012)

Lower the revs. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

Throttle position sensor and throttle body will get dirty and out of whack and cause high idle. 

Do the google and you can find articles that tell you how to adjust. You will need a multi meter and a jumper wire and the TPS tool. 


I've done it but can't remember what the readings and what not are.


----------



## ccm131313 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank You rringstaff that did the trick I sprayed the Throttle Body and it helped with the rpm's!!


----------

